# Swedish: Subjunctive



## pegasos

What is a Swedish subjonctive?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

pegasos said:


> What is a swedish subjonctive?


The term is, in fact, *subjunctive* (Swe: konjunktiv), listed in verbix.com as "conjunctive", although without listing the true subjunctive verb forms, except for the past subjunctive of vara, which is vore. 

This is just as well: The subjunctive mood in modern Swedish is virtually dead, and the subjunctive verb forms are only used in very particular phrases. Both my examples have English counterparts that also use subjunctive forms:

Jag önskar jag *vore* rik. (past subj) Gud* bevare* Konungen! (present subj)
_I wish I *were* rich. God *save* the King!

_You may come across some other past subjunctive verb forms in old texts:
fing*e* (få), ging*e* (gå) - they have the same stem as the obsolete (since the 1950s) past indicative plural forms: fing*o*, ging*o*

As usual, there's more about it in Wikipedia: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konjunktiv

/Wilma


----------



## El Patillas

Länge *leve* Wilmas utomordentliga förklaringar!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

El Patillas said:


> Länge *leve* Wilmas utomordentliga förklaringar!


Tackar! 
Tänk om konjunktiven i spanska *vore* lika lätt att förklara...!? 

/Wilma


----------



## ermannoitaly

Wilma_Sweden said:


> The term is, in fact, *subjunctive* (Swe: konjunktiv), listed in verbix.com as "conjunctive", although without listing the true subjunctive verb forms, except for the past subjunctive of vara, which is vore.
> 
> This is just as well: The subjunctive mood in modern Swedish is virtually dead, and the subjunctive verb forms are only used in very particular phrases. Both my examples have English counterparts that also use subjunctive forms:
> 
> Jag önskar jag *vore* rik. (past subj) Gud* bevare* Konungen! (present subj)
> _I wish I *were* rich. God *save* the King!_
> 
> You may come across some other past subjunctive verb forms in old texts:
> fing*e* (få), ging*e* (gå) - they have the same stem as the obsolete (since the 1950s) past indicative plural forms: fing*o*, ging*o*
> 
> As usual, there's more about it in Wikipedia: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konjunktiv
> 
> /Wilma


Hei, 
"Jag önskar jag *vore* rik. (past subj) Gud* bevare* Konungen! (present subj)
_I wish I *were* rich. God *save* the King!"_
Jag önskar jag *vore* rik. (past subj)
Magari fossi ricco // på italiensk
Gud* bevare* Konungen! (present subj)
(Che) Dio salvi il Re! // på italiensk
På italiensk "congiuntivo ottativo" /opprinnelse fra latin /
På engelsk " optative mood"
Er denne konjunktiven  "kalt" "optativ" eller noe lignende på svensk også?
Å, kunde jag skriva på svenska! 
Er det riktig ? Tar jeg feil?

Takk for oppmerksomheten.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

ermannoitaly said:


> Hei,
> "Jag önskar jag *vore* rik. (past subj) Gud* bevare* Konungen! (present subj)
> _I wish I *were* rich. God *save* the King!"_
> Jag önskar jag *vore* rik. (past subj)
> Magari fossi ricco // på italiensk
> Gud* bevare* Konungen! (present subj)
> (Che) Dio salvi il Re! // på italiensk
> På italiensk "congiuntivo ottativo" /opprinnelse fra latin /
> På engelsk " optative mood"
> Er denne konjunktiven  "kalt" "optativ" eller noe lignende på svensk også?
> Å, kunde jag skriva på svenska!
> Er det riktig ? Tar jeg feil?


Ja, moduset heter optativ på svenska, men såvitt jag vet gör man sällan någon distinktion mellan optativ och konjunktiv: man kallar alltså båda dessa modus för konjunktiv, och det finns inga speciella verbformer för optativ på svenska, konjunktivformerna används optativt. Svensk _presens_ konjunktiv kan *bara* användas i optativ modus, medan _imperfekt_ konjunktiv kan användas optativt *eller* som äkta konjunktiv, särskilt i villkorsbisatser. I äldre (före 1950-talet), formellt, skriftspråk var konjunktiv betydligt vanligare än idag, och användes i ytterligare ett antal situationer.
_
Å, kunde jag skriva på svenska!_ låter 'fel', men _Å, om jag kunde skriva på svenska!_ går bra.

N.B.: Again, please note that the subjunctive in modern Swedish is even more obsolete than in English, and only worth mastering if you want to write in a highly formal language, and then with the risk of looking archaic or wrong if you get it wrong.

/Wilma


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Hej,

Det finns egentligen i svenskan två modus utöver indikativ och imperativ. *Optativ* och *konjunktiv. *Ofta tenderar optativ dock att kallas presens konjunktiv och konjunktiv att kallas imperfekt konjunktiv eftersom de uttrycker ungefär samma sak, med undandat att opativ ofta används hortativt (uppmanande).

Optativ finns av alla verb som slutar på _-a _och bildas genom att man byter ut_ -a _mot_ -e. _
T.ex.
Simma - Simme
Bevara - Bevare
Leva - Leve

Konjunktiv finns av (nästan) alla starka verb och bildas oftast genom att man lägger till ett _-e_ på imperfektformen.
T.ex.
Se - Såge
Le - Loge
Vika - Veke
Bli - Bleve

Konjunktiv av de starka verb som i imperfekt har en stam med a bildas genom att man tar perfektstammen och lägger till _-e._
T.ex.
Springa - Sprunge
Binda - Bunde
Vinna - Vunne
Slippa - Sluppe

Det finns också några oregelbundna konjunktivformer, som egentligen inte är oregelbundna utan bildas på de gamla imperfekt indikativ pluralformerna:
Få - Finge
Gå - Ginge
Vara - Vore

Jag antar att jag återigen bör tillägga att de är ganska obsoleta i ett modernt språkbruk; dock tycker jag att det är roligt att använda dem ändå.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Vilken förträfflig presentation, D! Har Du någon äldre grammatikbok där konjunktiven beskrives mer detaljerat? Jag har hittills bara hittat ett par sidor i Welanders 'Riktig Svenska', men finner hans förklaringar föga uttömmande!

/Wilma


----------



## ermannoitaly

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> Hej,
> 
> Det finns egentligen i svenskan två modus utöver indikativ och imperativ. *Optativ* och *konjunktiv. *Ofta tenderar optativ dock att kallas presens konjunktiv och konjunktiv att kallas imperfekt konjunktiv eftersom de uttrycker ungefär samma sak, med undandat att opativ ofta används hortativt (uppmanande).
> 
> Optativ finns av alla verb som slutar på _-a _och bildas genom att man byter ut_ -a _mot_ -e. _
> T.ex.
> Simma - Simme
> Bevara - Bevare
> Leva - Leve
> 
> Konjunktiv finns av (nästan) alla starka verb och bildas oftast genom att man lägger till ett _-e_ på imperfektformen.
> T.ex.
> Se - Såge
> Le - Loge
> Vika - Veke
> Bli - Bleve
> 
> Konjunktiv av de starka verb som i imperfekt har en stam med a bildas genom att man tar perfektstammen och lägger till _-e._
> T.ex.
> Springa - Sprunge
> Binda - Bunde
> Vinna - Vunne
> Slippa - Sluppe
> 
> Det finns också några oregelbundna konjunktivformer, som egentligen inte är oregelbundna utan bildas på de gamla imperfekt indikativ pluralformerna:
> Få - Finge
> Gå - Ginge
> Vara - Vore
> 
> Jag antar att jag återigen bör tillägga att de är ganska obsoleta i ett modernt språkbruk; dock tycker jag att det är roligt att använda dem ändå.


 
Hei, Hej

_àpropos obsolet/out of fashion/demodé/desueto_

_Moten og stilen trenger ofte å ta noe som var tidligere (for mange år siden) brukt og foreslå det på nytt med små variasjoner ....._
_Det ville være fint/ morsomt, som du sier ,om man ofter kunne gjøre det samme med gamle ord._
_Vale!_
_Ciao_
_Mvh_
_Ermanno_


----------



## ermannoitaly

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Ja, moduset heter optativ på svenska, men såvitt jag vet gör man sällan någon distinktion mellan optativ och konjunktiv: man kallar alltså båda dessa modus för konjunktiv, och det finns inga speciella verbformer för optativ på svenska, konjunktivformerna används optativt. Svensk _presens_ konjunktiv kan *bara* användas i optativ modus, medan _imperfekt_ konjunktiv kan användas optativt *eller* som äkta konjunktiv, särskilt i villkorsbisatser. I äldre (före 1950-talet), formellt, skriftspråk var konjunktiv betydligt vanligare än idag, och användes i ytterligare ett antal situationer.
> 
> _Å, kunde jag skriva på svenska!_ låter 'fel', men _Å, om jag kunde skriva på svenska!_ går bra.
> 
> N.B.: Again, please note that the subjunctive in modern Swedish is even more obsolete than in English, and only worth mastering if you want to write in a highly formal language, and then with the risk of looking archaic or wrong if you get it wrong.
> 
> /Wilma


 
Hei, Hej Wilma.
Takk for din forklaring. 
Og også for din ytterligere anbefaling.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Vilken förträfflig presentation, D! Har Du någon äldre grammatikbok där konjunktiven beskrives mer detaljerat? Jag har hittills bara hittat ett par sidor i Welanders 'Riktig Svenska', men finner hans förklaringar föga uttömmande!
> 
> /Wilma


 
Jag använder mig av Svenska Akademiens Språklära (ISBN 9172273518). Den är mycket bra och jag tycker att det är den enda som man kan använda om man vill vara säker på att få rätt svar eftersom Svenska Akademien ju faktiskt dikterar det svenska språket och dess grammatik. De har också gjort en större grammatika i fyra band, men det kostar lite mer...


----------



## pegasos

Tack för denna diskussion! Väldigt intressant, har lärt mej nytt


----------



## lil havanna/stockholm

Väldigt nyttigt !
Tack också för hint om grammatikbok.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> Jag använder mig av Svenska Akademiens Språklära (ISBN 9172273518). De har också gjort en större grammatika i fyra band, men det kostar lite mer...


... jotack, SEK 1.352,-  var det lägsta priset jag hittat hos nätbokhandlare (nypris). SEK 189,- för språkläran är en mer överkomlig och klok investering för en fattig student... 

Tack för tipsen!

/Wilma


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Jag borde tillägga att konjunktiv (konkunktiv imperfekt) av svaga verb bildas likadant som indikativ imperfekt.

T.ex. denna strof tagen ur Släpp fångarne loss det är vår:

_om jag konstapel vore, jag *öppnade* porten..._


----------



## jcolanguageservices

Some of my relatives in my parents' generation still use unusual subjunctive forms like 'ginge' and 'finge' in their spoken dialect (småländska)


----------

